# patellofemoral ligament repair



## aclements (Sep 21, 2007)

Is anyone coding a patellofemoral ligament repair? It was done open with 3 interrupted ethibobd sutures? Please advise.

Thanks,
Angie


----------



## haadi (May 20, 2008)

hello check 27409

thanks!


----------



## mbort (May 20, 2008)

I would first confirm that this is indeed a collateral ligament and not the patellofemoral tendon.


----------

